
How Houston has become the most diverse place in America - devy
http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-houston-diversity-2017-htmlstory.html
======
DarkKomunalec
Whites are now ~8.3% of the global population and declining, even in absolute
numbers, and soon to be a minority in their own countries [1]. Odd that this
is so celebrated, but diff'rent strokes for diff'rent folks I guess.

1:
[https://www.theguardian.com/uk/2000/sep/03/race.world](https://www.theguardian.com/uk/2000/sep/03/race.world)

